# Is this IUI schedule normal???



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Im due to start my 1st IUI in September and will be injecting as i dont ovulate normally. The schedule i have been given states that i will have scans on day 1, 9 and day 12. Then possible tx on day 14. Does this sound normal? as i have read all the iui girls stories and i cant find anyone who has had the same scans etc as me.

Please help!

Also AF is due the week before i start the Norethisterone tablets so will i definately start bleeding 3 days after the tablets finish if i have already had a period the week before.

Sorry for all the questions but im confused - it doesnt take alot trust me  

Thanks
Nicola
xxx


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

hI Nicola
all hospitals are different, I usually get scanned on day 10, and 12 and depending on how I respond to treatment usually have IUI around day 14.
Good luck for everything, just wandered what hospital you were being treated at? I'm also from south Wales and have endo, 
Cindyxx


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Nicola,

I've just started my 1st IUI cycle so can't pretend to be an expert but I think it depends on when they start you on the injections. I went for my 1st scan on cd 1 but my lining was too thick so I went away and went back on cd 5 when they started my on the injections. I then go back after a week which for me is cd 12 and then I have a second scan on cd 15. I may even be IUI'd on cd 15 if they see if I've responded well. As they're making you artificially ov I don't think it matters too much. 

That sounds a bit weird about the norithisterone. Did you tell them you were due a visit from af? I've taken it this mth but that was because I wasn't expecting af anytime this century so why don't they just start you on the treatment when your natural af starts? I'm not surprised you're confusedm I am! You could ask a nurse on here or phone up the hosp and check. 

Good luck with it whatever happens!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Nicola

I am having private IUI but got scanned on day 4, day 7, day 10 & day 12. I think my cons is just taking things as it comes & seeing what each scan shows. I am having insem tomorrow which is day 13

I started letrzole & jabs on day 4, had 7 jabs but as the other girls say it's different for every hospital & everyone responds differently.

Good luck with the tx Nicola, the insem itself is fine - nothing to worry about


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Nicola, and good luck on your first IUI. 

Your scan schedule sounds similar to what I've had. The day 1 scan is usually the base scan to see if everything is where it should be at and check that there is no cyst etc. then day 9&12 to check the progression of the follicles and the lining of the womb and then more scans if necessary, depending on the length of your cycle.
fiwi


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you all for replying,

Cindy, i am having tx at Singleton hospital in Swansea - do you know it?
Freckles, Good luck with your 1st IUI and i will definately ring the hosp re: the tablets.
Jillypop, Thanks for the advice.
PW, Good luck for insem today, im glad it doesnt hurt too much coz im a real wimp!
Fiwi, also thanks for the info.

Im sure you will be seeing alot more of me in the next month or so - I hope you dont mind!

Take care all
Nicola
xxx


----------

